# Closed



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

will updated in a new post


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

wow.... cured from MTS?

I am still thinking if I should sell my 75G double stacker..
I just can't make up my mind and it's hard/difficult to get rid of tanks.
Me and my MTS.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

I hear ya - I will probably selling my 90G as well and just focus on my 125G and 120G. But who knows


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Will throw in an AC110 - it still works fine but you have to kick start the motor sometimes. I'm sure this can be fixed but it runs fine otherwise so I have not bothered.

Will not part


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Joseph, take the impeller out and clean it. Then you don't have to kick start it.

A real good deal if someone is looking for a tank/stand/filter combo.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Charles!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump bump!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump... and adding a free Coralife T5 36" light


----------



## bentleytech (Nov 22, 2010)

Are you willing to sell the Coralife T5 36" light by itself? I am in need of a new light for my 38G.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

not at this time but i may have eventually put up my other T5 36" up for sale too.



bentleytech said:


> Are you willing to sell the Coralife T5 36" light by itself? I am in need of a new light for my 38G.


----------



## bentleytech (Nov 22, 2010)

If you sell your other T5 then please let me know. Thanks


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

** reduced to $250 **


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

*FS: *reduced* 75G tank, stand (plus free AC110 and Coralife light)*

How about some pictures?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

will try... nothing special... typical 75G with black pine stand...



mysticalnet said:


> How about some pictures?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

parting out


----------



## bentleytech (Nov 22, 2010)

Pm sent for the light.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

added photos


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

light gone *may have another for sale*


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

bump for great deal and nice tank set


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

added another light... reduced prices on individual items


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

May also consider trade for cool pleco(s) or bunch of cories


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bumping again


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Pmed for ac110


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump... reduced tank to $80


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Sent you a PM


----------

